# Intel prepares to use lasers, light to shuffle data between computers



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Intel is taking the first steps to implement thin fiber optics that will use lasers and light as a faster way to move data inside computers, replacing the older and slower electrical wiring technology found in most computers today.


Here


----------



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

This stuff is exciting. my mind can't fathom the speed if my motherboard is using this technology.awesome!!


----------



## Brandon_S (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, this sounds like something that could certainly shift where technology is going. I Have always wondered how they'd eventually get faster speeds using reasonable methods to do so. It seems everything it gearing towards using lasers etc to transfer data. I remember how using a ball mouse seemed like the way to go and then optical mice came out and seemed so much better lol.


----------

